# Please dont hurt me im new! Ha ha



## Heat (Mar 24, 2005)

Ummmm, i need help with the quote system, ive done it successfully a couple times but each time it has repeated my quote in a new post so i deleted them. And, is that what is called your signature? And, is there a way to keep your quote on every post you make????? I know its here on this site! But, i cant find it. lol I know, hahah but im new!! Please dont hurt me!! Hahahah


----------



## Zereh (Mar 24, 2005)

hehe We don't hurt you around here, we just give you lashes with wet noodles!

To have your quote automagically appear at the bottom of each post, you have to add it to your profile.

Click User CP
Then click on Edit Signature

Do your thing in the Wysiwyg box that shows up and save it.

ta da! That's all there is to it.

G'luck

Z


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2005)

But the noodles are al dente so they might sting just a tad more   

Just follow Zereh's instructions - and if you still have a problem maybe you can log onto AIM or MSN Chat and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 24, 2005)

hELLO Heat, Nice to have you aboard, I know I said that yesterday but Hi anyway Don't worry most of us have our Rabbies SHots


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2005)

hi heat! glad you found us!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2005)

Heat - if you have any trouble you can send me a private message and let me know what you want as your signature and I will add it to your profile for you.


----------



## Heat (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Zereh for the info. (i appreciate the help). This is the post to see if i did it right hahah.  And thank you Kitchen Elf  for the PM invite! I may need you sometime hahah! Your Awesome! And ooooooooh  lashes with wet noodles. hmmm i wonder if they really hurt??????  Thanks angain Zereh and Kitchen Elf


----------



## Heat (Mar 25, 2005)

It worked yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!! AWESOME!! THANKS !!!


----------



## Heat (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Maidrite nice to be here! But, Atomic Jed Led me here to this site. And he never said a word about having to get a RABIES SHOT!! Wait till i see him!! You better run for the crik AJ!! Hahahaha Oh and Thanks Middie, for your nice welcoming too.  Everyone here is so nice. (Sure beats Yahoo Chat) hahahaha


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

can we please get back to the wet noodles discussion????


----------



## Heat (Mar 25, 2005)

*Hahahahha Buckytom*

 Hahahahha Buckytom! Well , have you had 40 lashes with a wet noodle? Maybe you can tell us if it hurts or not??????


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

with zereh and elfie doing the lashing, it hurts sooo good!!!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 25, 2005)

HAHA! Those noodles weren't "Aldente`" Missed! (But I'm Runnin' to the creek, Just in case) LOL!   The "Wrath of you Female Chefs! (281.2 More Five Star votes! (and WE are #3!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat (Mar 25, 2005)

*Run  hahha*

HAHAHAH RUN, RUN as fast as you can, but if i cant catch you your momma can!! HAHAHHA. So, Atomic Jed have you had 40 lashes with a wet noodle? hmmm? I have the noodles ready!!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 27, 2005)

Heat!! ALL ! I Runnin ' to the creek Fast! Them thar noodles ain't been in Salted Boiling water!  (Joke0 lol! Vote 5 Stars for DC!!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Comere Atomic Jed*



			
				Atomic Jed said:
			
		

> Heat!! ALL ! I Runnin ' to the creek Fast! Them thar noodles ain't been in Salted Boiling water!  (Joke0 lol! Vote 5 Stars for DC!!!!  Atomic Jed


Atomic Jed, i'll boil them noodles first. But then it would be 40 lashes with a HOT  wet noodle!! OUCH.


----------

